# Deford Taxidermy



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Does anyone have the phone number for Deford Taxidermist Pat Henderson. My brother has a mount in their, and I think his phone number changed. 

Thank You


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Go to the DNR website, there is a list of all licensed taxidermists, with phone#. They are listed by city, He should be easy to find as long as he hasn't changed in the last couple months.


----------



## Paul Thompson (Jul 16, 2007)

That list is old Brian, it may have Hendersons old number still.


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Gotcha!


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Good luck!!!! I live about 6 miles from Deford, and I don't know who you are talking about. I have many sad stories of this nature.:sad:


----------



## buck11pt24 (Mar 11, 2007)

Thanks for some of the replies guy's. I have not been able to get Pat to respond by email or get a new phone number. My brother is about to adventure over and see if the shop still exsits. If anyone knows Pat and can help he get in touch with him, it would be appreciated. We live over hour and a half away, but again we might just have to make the journey. Thank you


----------



## Brian Jones (Jan 11, 2009)

Good Luck in your quest.


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

Tell me where to go! I'll drive a whole 4minutes.......I know some people also!:evilsmile


----------



## S.NIEMI (Oct 26, 2007)

S.NIEMI said:


> Tell me where to go! I'll drive a whole 4minutes.......I know some people also!:evilsmile


1005 posts today.......1000 posts tomorrow?


----------

